# Sirius News/Talk Channels and Sportster



## wkomorow (Apr 22, 2002)

I have been having a minor issue with my Sportster. When I turn to News/Talk Channels, it takes several minutes before I see the name of the program. Basically, I get a blank screen. When I turn to a music channel, the name of the song comes on immediately, so I don't think it is the receiver. Has any one else experienced this problem. I should note this happens only occasionally.

Walter


----------



## RoadRunner (Jun 17, 2004)

Is the problem only when you first turn on the unit, or does it happen even if you've been listening for a while?


----------



## wkomorow (Apr 22, 2002)

Well it looks like that was simply a prelude to a bigger problem. This morning when I got in the car and turned on my sportster all I got was the splash screen. I turned it on and off several times, but that was it. Then I pressed menu. NO ID (serial number) displays. I was able to turn things back to the factory setting, but there was still a problem. NO CHANNELS. It looks like the unit needs to go back.

______

I called tech support - this is a defective unit. They have seen the problem before.


----------

